# Maiden Voyage



## Fuzz4141 (Dec 14, 2010)

So I work shift work, and spring has finally sprung in Southern Alberta so we took our new 11 250rs 10yr anniversary out to work out the kinks!!! Went west of the city nice and close only bout 40mins to the foothills... Few issues to start.... The plug for the washroom sink somehow made its way onto the floor and underneath the bathroom door (probably from the drive)... well I guess it went under the gap for the side slide, cause when I pushed the button it got squished and shot out... well where it squished into the floor it torn the vinyl floor...









I kinda got over that... I then went to hit the rear slide, and.............. nothing happens no sound no nothing... well I lose it, cause in the PDI video that Holman sent with the trailer showed it out... I was cussin and swearing kicking dirt!! I called Holman and they guided to to use the supplied extension to manually put out the slide and told me to take the unit in to GUARENTEED RV in Calgary.... Whom I must say I felt treated me like shi*t because I didn't buy from them locally.... told me that is why there are local dealerships to buy from.... blah blah (at this point I am really pissed about the slide and the floor) I told him I would have been stupid to buy from them because when we did go look at their selection their prices were 29grand without taxes, pdi, and the extended service plan!!! He proceeded to tell me they had a 15million dollar building they have to pay off and that the wholesalers do not have the overhead they have.... Neways he ended up suggesting that it cud be either the fuse (which I already checked), the switch, or the motor itself.... well after talking to him I cooled down and attempted to use the manual tool... barely put any pressure on the trigger of the drill and the cheapo tool breaks!!! Wow this could not get worse..... my wife handed me a beer and sed forget about it, and we will deal with it in the morning... Next morning I took off the control panel, and low and behold the connector going onto the back of the rear slide switch was barely hanging on!!! I think from the delivery, and driving, and the back of that switch was resting on the wall panel, I believe it wiggled off from transport...

I connected that bad boy fully and she worked like a charm!!! We cud get the rear slide out and access the hot water tank by pass to fill it so we cud have hot water!!!

Glad we stuck close to the city, still lots of snow out in the foothills, some places still over a foot deep... or more... Had a good time despite the slightly damaged floor and one night sleeping on the unextended rear bed!! Great trailer, am noticing that some adjustments already need to be done with the cabinets, mainly the latches not grabbing now... very minor....

I will not take my RV to GUARENTEED RV for service now, after how I was treated on the phone even tho he lightened up at the end, probably realizing that he may not get my rv for servicing.... They are the only Keystone Outback Dealer in the Calgary area... I will definatley be going to another warranty approved dealer or rv service shop for any problems I cannot fix!!! If it has to go back specifically to an Outback dealer, I wud rather drive to Edmonton!!! hahahahahaha!!!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Sounds like you got off to a rough start! Glad things improved the next day. As an owner of the same model, I can honestly say "you're gonna love it". As for the tear in the floor, I wonder if a flooring store would have seam sealer that could repair the spot and keep it from getting worse. Enjoy the new TT.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You should check your manual or call your dealer about sleeping in the bed while it is not extended. I think you can do a LOT of damage to the ceiling supports if you get into the bed without having it extend to the normal position (out).


----------



## beth323 (Jul 28, 2010)

I tore the flooring before we had it our for the maiden voyage. Closed our 260fl front slide and did not have the table positioned correctly and the leg ripped a 3 in V in it. My dh cut out the ripped V and cut a piece of flooring from under the sink the same size and used seam sealer. You cannot glue it down to the floor because the linolium "floats" Kudos to my Dh for doing such a nice job AND not giving me any grief


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You should check your manual or call your dealer about sleeping in the bed while it is not extended. I think you can do a LOT of damage to the ceiling supports if you get into the bed without having it extend to the normal position (out).


I believe the new cable supported system allows for sleeping with the bed extended or retracted. It works on a push-pull system, and is equally supported in all positions. That said, you have to wonder if a hard bounce would flex things enough to damage the ceiling track. I've had a hard time understanding why someone would want to sleep in it retracted, when it's so easy to extend the slide. Not being able to extend the slide would be one reason to sleep in it retracted!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Still think that ALL dealers should give you one free night at a local campground and go with you to set it up and do the walk through right there. Then come back and help get it ready to go again. My walk through at the dealership took about 1/2 hr with me not knowing what in the heck to look for. First time camping ended up having water squirting out around the faucet in the shower and another small problem. They did not hook up water when doing the walk through, only explained it. The Manuals helped but not the same as someone who knows how things are suppose to work.

Good luck with the camper. Hopefully things got fixed and you have many great trips. My wife and kids all enjoyed the many campouts that we had as they were growing up and now we are taking our grandkids.


----------

